
Hello, I'm Mr. Null. My Name Makes Me Invisible to Computers - aaronbrethorst
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/null/
======
mtVessel
This is why writers like Chris Date take great pains to explain that "null
value" is an oxymoron. Null is a "mark", not a value -- it exists entirely
apart from any domain. Any language or environment that doesn't respect this
abuses the entire concept.

------
malux85
The string "Null" is very different from NULL

Which language(s) struggle with this?

------
liquidcool
My friend Or has the same problem. They often have to spell it 0r.

